# Wolf Fish :)



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Finally added a Wolf fish to my collection today, a species ive always loved but never kept, heres a few naff photos  -


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Crazy how quickly its growing! -


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Stunning wolf fish


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

berry1 said:


> Stunning wolf fish


Thanks


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

Looking good Bruce. I miss mine. The Cichla you sold me disliked them though. A lot...... :lol2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Looking good Bruce. I miss mine. The Cichla you sold me disliked them though. A lot...... :lol2:


Haha this guys a pyscho doubt I could get him to cohab


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Haha this guys a pyscho doubt I could get him to cohab


 
Not with a Cichla, the wolf would get eaten. Is he on his own now?


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Not with a Cichla, the wolf would get eaten. Is he on his own now?


Yeah he's on his own wanting to move him into the tank in my room not sure whether to risk it


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Yeah he's on his own wanting to move him into the tank in my room not sure whether to risk it


 What else is in there? 

Thinking of getting some Tilapia as part of an aquaponics experiment soon. Don't laugh!!!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Mynki said:


> What else is in there?
> 
> Thinking of getting some Tilapia as part of an aquaponics experiment soon. Don't laugh!!!


At present Oscar, siamese tiger, hoplo cats and a SA Lungfish.

But could remove Lung and cats

What do you think


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> At present Oscar, siamese tiger, hoplo cats and a SA Lungfish.
> 
> But could remove Lung and cats
> 
> What do you think


 
What sizes are they all and how big is the other tank? 

Just visited the local wholesalers. No Tilapia of any description. Might have to go to Wharfe on sunday.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Mynki said:


> What sizes are they all and how big is the other tank?
> 
> Just visited the local wholesalers. No Tilapia of any description. Might have to go to Wharfe on sunday.


Oscar is 6 inch, dollars between 3-5inch tigers around 3-5inch


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> Oscar is 6 inch, dollars between 3-5inch tigers around 3-5inch



Try it and watch with a net in hand, ready to move if required. I can't imagine the dollars being an issue at all. 

Just came back from Florida mate. Saw hundreds of these, even caught and ate a couple.



The local gators were feeding on them.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

That's crazy mate! Do you think any agression will happen there and then or could it happen at night?


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> That's crazy mate! Do you think any agression will happen there and then or could it happen at night?


Loads of ornamentals have been illegally released in Florida mate. I saw several South and Central American species. I photographed some large pacu in Big Pine Key too! I caught some wild sailfin mollies too in a dip net. lol 

You know as well as I do mate, it depends on the individual character of each inhabitant. I think there is a chance that you might get away with it though.

Just remove everything, completely rearrange the tank, add the wolf fish first and then reintroduce the others. That should help cut down the territoriality. At least it should do initially.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Mynki said:


> Loads of ornamentals have been illegally released in Florida mate. I saw several South and Central American species. I photographed some large pacu in Big Pine Key too! I caught some wild sailfin mollies too in a dip net. lol
> 
> You know as well as I do mate, it depends on the individual character of each inhabitant. I think there is a chance that you might get away with it though.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate don't think im gonna risk it if im honest, I enjoy having a busy tank to watch and hes causing no harm on his own either, just picked up a nice Flagtail today too


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

What tilapia are you after, where I went today had some Buttikoferi


----------



## Mynki (Mar 24, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> What tilapia are you after, where I went today had some Buttikoferi


 I really like buttikoferi, but the hobby hates them.

I'm thinking about Oreochromis mossambicus due to their temperature range.


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Mynki said:


> I really like buttikoferi, but the hobby hates them.
> 
> I'm thinking about Oreochromis mossambicus due to their temperature range.


Mossambicus are one of my favourites, definitely get my vote for Tilapia.

The new Hoplias looks good, Bruce. Last one I looked after was a fearsome beast!

Best,
Paul


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Mynki said:


> I really like buttikoferi, but the hobby hates them.
> 
> I'm thinking about Oreochromis mossambicus due to their temperature range.


I really like them too but your right about there rep




Paul112 said:


> Mossambicus are one of my favourites, definitely get my vote for Tilapia.
> 
> The new Hoplias looks good, Bruce. Last one I looked after was a fearsome beast!
> 
> ...


Thanks, this guy is too


----------



## King Rob (Jan 20, 2014)

hes lovely!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Love this guy! -


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice wolf fish :2thumb:


----------



## essoxlucius (Mar 11, 2014)

nice little wolf is he dark constantly ? . 
got to love hoplias the ultimate huntet imho


----------

